# Pushing snow with my LS MT125 video



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, we got a butt load of snow for TN. I got the little LS MT125 tractor out, and cleared my driveway. It is not what I expect to do in TN, but I got some seat time on my new tractor. Heck, it made it fun.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

That was a fun video. It looks like you had a team of videographers helping out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

marc_hanna said:


> That was a fun video. It looks like you had a team of videographers helping out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


My wife did most of this and a GoPro on a stand. 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

There’s something about wives watching husbands working on their tractors. I kinda feel like I’m a kid being supervised while I play in the sandbox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

marc_hanna said:


> There’s something about wives watching husbands working on their tractors. I kinda feel like I’m a kid being supervised while I play in the sandbox.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


Mine wife is awesome, but she does supervise from time to time. Most of the time I need it.  

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That does look like fun!!


----------



## markopolo50 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice to plow with a paved driveway. Nice clean job, great work and cudos to the wife for braving the elements too!!


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

markopolo50 said:


> Nice to plow with a paved driveway. Nice clean job, great work and cudos to the wife for braving the elements too!!


She is awesome! Thank you for watching.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Good therapy and great way to beat cabin fever.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thomas said:


> Good therapy and great way to beat cabin fever.


You bet it was!


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

That's a fun little video, and that little tractor looks to have some push!


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

geoff l said:


> That's a fun little video, and that little tractor looks to have some push!


It does great job. I have owned 4 sub-compacts over the years, and the LS is a solid tractor with many refinements.


----------

